
Online tutorials for LaTeX - samratjp
http://www.tug.org.in/tutorials.html
======
Osmose
Every time someone brings up LaTeX I bring up Pandoc. It's an awesome
conversion tool written in Haskell that converts between a number of input and
output languages, most notably from markdown to LaTeX or a PDF made with
LaTeX. I've been using it for all my assignments and papers since I got it,
and it's really nice to write in markdown, but be able to use LaTeX for things
markdown can't handle.

Link: <http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/>

~~~
astine
Emacs Muse is another project that is worth looking at for this kind of work:

<http://mwolson.org/projects/EmacsMuse.html>

It's basically a markup language not too different from markdown, but which is
much more flexible and translates to LaTeX, HTML, PDF, etc.

------
RichClaxton
I have just started using LaTex for documentation at work, after years
struggling with Word, its a real revelation.

~~~
krschultz
I was just forced to start using it for one project, and once I got over the
learning curve (which is a lot shorter than it first appears) I love it. Now
I'm using it for projects where it is not necessary but is a superior solution
to word. The only thing I still really struggle with is the placement of
figures exactly where you want them.

~~~
nzmsv

      \usepackage{float}
      ...
      \begin{document}
      ...
      \begin{figure}[H]
    

But LaTeX is often better at determining where a figure should go. There is
usually no reason it has to be right after a certain paragraph - books and
magazines certainly don't do that. It's just another thing to get used to
coming from Word.

------
fbu
My favorite intro to LaTeX still is The Not So Short Introduction To LaTeX:

[http://www.ctan.org/tex-
archive/info/lshort/english/lshort.p...](http://www.ctan.org/tex-
archive/info/lshort/english/lshort.pdf)

~~~
twopoint718
The TeXBook by Knuth is also good if you want to really get to know TeX (and
by extension LaTeX). The writing is engaging and well-paced:

ISBN: 0201134470

------
yumraj
I have been looking at LyX. Link: www.lyx.org

It's a WYSIWYM, What You See Is What You Mean editor which uses LaTeX/TeX with
a graphical editor.

It's cross-platform, documentation is first rate and IMHO is an excellent
contender to Word, let alone writing LaTex.

------
kib2
This one is not online, but really worth a look (beware, it's a work in
progress) : <http://csweb.ucc.ie/~dongen/LaTeX-and-Friends.pdf>

------
yannis
Interesting how they made a Tutorial out of a pdf file. Does anyone know how
this is done?

~~~
sev
You mean the buttons on the right side? Acrobat can do that. Although it would
be fitting if they did it using LaTeX.

~~~
yannis
I was puzzling if there was a way to do that using LaTeX, but you correct they
probably used Acrobat Professional

~~~
paradoja
The creation metadata on the file says it was done with TeX, not Adobe, so
probably not.

